# My New Monark Project.



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

Did some trading today and got this Monark. Is there any way to determine the year.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

There’s s plate under the crank and it will have a model and serial number on it.


----------



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

Yea unfortunately it's missing.


----------



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a feeling it's going to take a while to find the crash bars and emblems for the tank.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m thinking 50-53 with the train light and deep fenders. Pretty sure 50 was the first year for the train light.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 14, 2019)

JRE said:


> Did some trading today and got this Monark. Is there any way to determine the year.
> 
> View attachment 1063359



I'd say it's a great looking bike!  Congrats!! If you attend swaps and keep your eyes/ears peeled and advertise/look on the Cabe, you will find what you need.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

@TheFizzer


----------



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks almost got it Ridable today. I think every nut and bolt was loose. Need to make a trip to the bike shop and get a chain.


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 14, 2019)

This is the style of emblem you need. 
The other style won’t fit your tank. 




Check this link for the year by year comparisons. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-super-cruiser-features-by-year.13964/


----------



## JRE (Sep 14, 2019)

According to the list in that link I think it's a 52.


----------



## JRE (Sep 20, 2019)

What would be the correct wheels and hubs for my bike.


----------

